# Maurice Ravel / Piano Concerto In G (II. Adagio Assai) virtual orchestra



## PavolBrezina (Dec 24, 2015)

Dear members, some of you may be interested on how far we can go with technology of virtual orchestral instruments. I am posting here one of the greatest pieces of music that I recreate using virtual instruments. Thanx for listening!


Maurice Ravel / Piano Concerto In G (II. Adagio Assai)


----------

